

Takes guts to admit you're wrong (AppSumo) - jonathanjaeger
http://i.imgur.com/Mllup.png
I haven't bought anything on AppSumo since their Ginzametrics deal a long time ago. Rarely read their emails anymore. Caught an AppSumo video recently about how their deals have been going downhill and read a discussion here on Hacker News about how the community thought the same thing. They seem to be rethinking their business: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQfyXEFG6zo
======
jonathanjaeger
I haven't bought anything on AppSumo since their Ginzametrics deal a long time
ago. Rarely read their emails anymore. Caught an AppSumo video recently about
how their deals have been going downhill and read a discussion here on Hacker
News about how the community thought the same thing. They seem to be
rethinking their business: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQfyXEFG6zo>

